# Tattler Lids are great!



## Michele of MI (Jul 8, 2009)

I bought some of the Tattler lids a couple months ago, and I saw on another thread that some people wanted to know if they work well. So I thought I would tell you all what I thought. I have only canned chicken, and strawberry jam so far, but they seem to work very well. I will probably buy more. Not one seal has failed so far. The only problem (other than price) that I've had is labelling. Usually I write the contents on the lid, so I need a new method of labelling. Overall I am very happy with them.:grin:


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Get some of those colored stick-on circles at the office supply store. They come anywhere from 1/2" to 2" in diameter and many colors. I use a different color for each year, that way things get rotated to the front to use up the older things.

Avery Labels:

http://www.officemax.com/office-supplies/labels-labelmakers/labels-color-coding/product-prod60028


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Where is the thread about Tattler lids? Would like more info- are they safe?
Found the thread, and the site. Been canning for 25 years, been active as a food safety advisor for many of those, so this is stepping out of "the norm" - going to order some of these to try.....


----------



## DENALI (Mar 25, 2008)

What about a plastic lid not being a true oxygen barrier?


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Hmmm....then they would lose their seals. And they don't.

I would think that that would refer more to thin plastics such as pop bottles. The Tattler lids are quite thick.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

How did you use them in the pressure caner (for the chicken)? I don't always get a good seal when pressure caning. I assume it's because my jars have cooled down to far to tighten down the rings once the pressure has dropped enough to open and tighten down the rings. Do you just tighten the rings before caning or after (like instructions say). I only have about a 20% failure rate with the pressure caner....but it's a bit annoying.

I have some that I canned last fall that still have the seals set, so I think the plastic is a fine oxygen barrier.


----------



## Michele of MI (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks Sally, I will check out the labels, with the ones I've canned I just tied on a piece of paper with some scrap yarn as a temporary label. 
Ohio Dreamer- I canned the chicken in the pressure canner using the directions tattler gave. I tightened them when I took them out. I wasn't sure it would work, but it did.
In His Name- I think these are approved by the USDA. They've been around since the 1970's.
I think they are great, but I thought of something that might be a problem...Getting them back when you give someone something you've canned.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Michele of MI said:


> I thought of something that might be a problem...Getting them back when you give someone something you've canned.


You MUST instruct the recipient to NOT throw away the rubber ring!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks Michelle of MI, maybe I just waited too long to remove them from the caner (I know one batch I forgot to tighten when I removed them). One time I left them to cool overnight - not thinking of the tattlers....but even then, 2 did seal of the 4 in the pot. 

I'll give them a try in the pressure caner again, maybe with a note to remind myself to tighten them and remove them promptly. I still love them for water bath.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

OK I am puzzled about the tightening of the rings.

I hardly ever have a seal fail with regular metal/rubber seal canning lids, and I can many hundreds of jars each year. Each one goes in the pressure canner finger tight and a tad more-less than a quarter turn. 

After processing and then allowing the canner to cool so I can undo the toggles, I take out my hot jars and don't touch them for 24 hours. By then, they are all cool and I wipe down the jars, label, and remove the rings for long term storage. This way, I don't loose the rings to rusty spots that might grow from any residue of processing. I run the rings through the dishwasher and they go into a plastic bag to keep them gathered into one spot until the next use. 

I would love to have the Tattler lids, I am fairly well convinced they would suit, I just need so blasted MANY of them, oh my gosh. Plus, the contact person had little information about how many they could ship-although this was a couple years ago.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Pouncer, Tattler's are different then the metal lid (which I'm sure you know). Therefor you can't treat them like the metal ones. Tattler's (plastic) you put the ring on then back it off a bit, process, then tighten the ring down fully when removing from the pot. It has to do with the properties of the plastic compared to the properties of the metal (or so DH says). They expand and contract differently so you have to handle them differently. If the Tattler's are tightened down fully before processing then they can't expand and contact to make the seal (vacuum) properly....causing MANY seal failures.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Here is a link to the really long discussion on the Tattler lids if interested.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=244578&highlight=lids


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm interested. Thank you Judylou.

I am not sure; but I remember buying some thick "white" plastic lids a few years ago to use on my goat milk at the time. (Wondering if these are "tattler" lids.) Cannot remember where I purchased them.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Michele, where did you get them? Mail order or someplace local?

Thanks, would love to get some of these for kraut!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Tattler lids have the word "Tattler" embossed on the lid. Sometimes it is faint, but it is there.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

> Mail order or someplace local?


They are only available online at the website http://www.reusablecanninglids.com/


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

judylou said:


> They are only available online at the website http://www.reusablecanninglids.com/


I really like the idea, but the smallest order is $300!?!?! Oh my goodness.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

vigilant20 said:


> I really like the idea, but the smallest order is $300!?!?! Oh my goodness.


Where did you see that? 3 dozen is only $23, so if they are selling them in that small a lot I can't imagine you have to buy enough to make $300.

They say Lehman's is carrying them, too, but I don't see them on their website. I may be heading over there in the not to distant future as I need some things I can't find closer to home so I guess I'll look there before ordering.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Ohio dreamer said:


> Where did you see that? 3 dozen is only $23, so if they are selling them in that small a lot I can't imagine you have to buy enough to make $300.
> 
> They say Lehman's is carrying them, too, but I don't see them on their website. I may be heading over there in the not to distant future as I need some things I can't find closer to home so I guess I'll look there before ordering.


http://shop.reusablecanninglids.com/


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

You just aren't scrolling down the page enough I guess.

Using the link you posted:

Regular Mouth Lids & Rubber Rings - 3 dozen	$20.95

Wide Mouths are - 3 dozen for $23.95


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Ah I got it, they were all in the ring packaging so I thought they were all rings. My pocketbook is a little less stressed out now. Put them on my wishlist for later


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Okay, they seal well when canning if you follow the directions. What I want to know is anyone has reused them yet?? If so, do they seal well the 2nd, 3rd, 4th(?) time? How many times can these be reused??


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I have re-used them Cyndi. They seal just as well as the first time. I use to wash the lids and rings in the dishwasher, but no longer use our dish washer so we hand wash them like everything else. No problems yet and some have just finished their 4th round.


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

"Usually I write the contents on the lid, so I need a new method of labelling. Overall I am very happy with them. "

I use the blue painters tape that you get at any home store- it wil come right off after a year. I dont have tattlers but reuse the regular lids if they appear in good shape, and for stuff like honey that doestn need a good seal they work fine.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Good idea about the blue tape, Randy Rooster!

A tip about washing the rubber rings - be VERY careful not to stretch them.. I find that if I place them in position on the lid and gently brush with an old toothbrush or some such, and then turn over and do the same, keeps them from being stretched.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## jlrbhjmnc (May 2, 2010)

Another Tattler experience:
http://paratusfamilia.blogspot.com/2010/07/reusable-canning-jar-lids.html


----------



## braidsandboots (Jan 7, 2010)

Her friend Patrice blogged about them as well
http://patricelewis.blogspot.com/2010/07/reusable-canning-lids.html#comments


----------



## Candace (Jan 14, 2008)

An interesting idea from a fun site called tipnut.com had a template for a disk cut from card stock that goes on TOP of your jar lid. You can use your computer printer to add text, etc., but you don't write on the lid at all. The other benefit is that this paper disk also had text on the back side asking for the empty jar to be returned. Anyway, sounds like a better idea than having to soak labels off jars.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

The Avery labels and the blue painters tape just peels off. No soaking required.

I like the idea of the disk, but it sounds like you have to leave the ring on. I don't like that part.


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

I just did a batch of peaches and fruit salad using the Tattler lids. They worked great. I miss the ping but other than that it was a painless experience.

Still need to test for reusability and next will be pressure canning.


----------

